# Poblano Concoction



## jw (Jun 25, 2022)

Not sure what to call it. It involves whisked-egg, seasoned beef, cheese, & jalapeno-stuffed poblanos, covered in diced sweet peppers and grated cheese. Kind of rolled up into a casserole-like dish? Stuffed Poblano Casserole?

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 25, 2022)

Whatever it is... it looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Jun 25, 2022)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Whatever it is... it looks amazing!


We shall test it on the saints of CCRPC tomorrow evening, Lord willing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathco (Jun 27, 2022)

Wow, that looks fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm guessing those are habaneros not pimentos?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 27, 2022)

I've fallen in love with poblanos. They're *fantastic* in a huge variety of contexts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Jun 27, 2022)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I'm guessing those are habaneros not pimentos?


No, sir. Mini sweet peppers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 27, 2022)

jw said:


> No, sir. Mini sweet peppers.


I couldn't be sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Jun 27, 2022)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I couldn't be sure.


I have had to lower temps these days, for others toleration, and for my aging stomach. My lips still long for the spice, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 27, 2022)

jw said:


> My lips still long for the spice, though.


Lips or Tongue?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Jun 28, 2022)

arapahoepark said:


> Lips or Tongue?


Yes!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 28, 2022)

That looks fantastic, Josh! Was there a reason for keeping the stems on? Since this looks like something I'd eat with utensils, I'd be inclined to remove the stems unless there was a real reason to keep them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Jun 28, 2022)

SolaScriptura said:


> That looks fantastic, Josh! Was there a reason for keeping the stems on? Since this looks like something I'd eat with utensils, I'd be inclined to remove the stems unless there was a real reason to keep them.


General laziness.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 28, 2022)

That does look good! I slivered up poblanoes with andouille sausage and shrimp for dinner last night.


----------

